# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  On a de nouveaux smileys

## SwoOpin

On veux des Nouveaux Smileys ! On veux des Nouveaux Smileys ! 

Je les trouves TROP Basiques et pas très origineaux pour CANARD PC ça m&#39;étonne un peu de ne pas avoir de smileys humouristique personellement j&#39;en ai marre de voir toujours les mêmes smileys des Lapins Roses en .gif aurait été mieux   ::w00t::

----------


## chimai

Entierement d&#39;accord!

Nous milititons nottement pour un smiley "hyper-moralisateur"  et pour le smiley troll 

 :mrgreen:

----------


## mordorion

Et un smiley "42"

----------


## JeyG

Un smiley :transpi: et le troll plus haut ^^

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Un smiley caca svp  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et pourquoi pas des smiley lapin made by Couly ? Ca serait le top !

----------


## Erokh

La question des smiley by couly a déjà été débattue, il me semble. Cherchez un peu dans les autres topics sur les smileys.

Et pis de toute façon, les lecteurs de CPC n&#39;ont pas besoin de smileys pour s&#39;exprimer, car ils savent trop bien écrire :P

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et pis de toute façon, les lecteurs de CPC n&#39;ont pas besoin de smileys pour s&#39;exprimer, car ils savent trop bien écrire :P


Tu en es le bon exemple.  :;):

----------


## ducon

Attention, la fonction de recherche semble sensible à la casse (couly≠Couly). C’est très chiant quand certains écrivent comme des poneys et oublient les capitales.

----------


## william

Pas de nouveaux smileys prévus pour l&#39;instant, désolé.

Pour les smileys Couly, ca serait compliqué. Si quelqu&#39;un ici a déjà fait du design au pixel, il sait que cela n&#39;a rien à voir avec le dessin traditionnel en terme de contraintes.

----------


## POPO l'hippo

modéré => pas de photos de cul
J&#39;ai pas mieux.

----------


## XWolverine

> Si quelqu&#39;un ici a déjà fait du design au pixel, il sait que cela n&#39;a rien à voir avec le dessin traditionnel en terme de contraintes.


huh ?
Comprends pas où est le problème technique. Les oreilles sont trop grandes ?

T&#39;façon, je suis contre les smileys graphiques :-)

----------


## --Lourd--

Dsl, vraiment

----------


## b0b0

si y&#39;a celui là :zomb: rien que pour francou  :<_<:

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Pas de nouveaux smileys prévus pour l&#39;instant, désolé.
> 
> Pour les smileys Couly, ca serait compliqué. Si quelqu&#39;un ici a déjà fait du design au pixel, il sait que cela n&#39;a rien à voir avec le dessin traditionnel en terme de contraintes.


franchement si c&#39;est comme aceboard ou pour ajouter les smiles faut juste mettre le liens...  :<_<:  
et puis bon vous pouvez vous les faire vous vos smileys les gars:
vous prenez votre scanner, vos canard pc, vous scannez les tronches des lapins et vous les redimenssionez! enfin vous les enregistrez en GIF et vous le mettez en lien image sur le forum...

exemple: le smiley hard gay:

----------


## Daeke

> Pas de nouveaux smileys prévus pour l&#39;instant, désolé.
> 
> Pour les smileys Couly, ca serait compliqué. Si quelqu&#39;un ici a déjà fait du design au pixel, il sait que cela n&#39;a rien à voir avec le dessin traditionnel en terme de contraintes.


J&#39;approuve

----------


## PrinceGITS

> 


Rhaaaa Lovely !

----------


## Erokh

> J&#39;approuve


trop bien!! allez hop! Daeke préposé au design des smileys made in Couly :P

----------


## william

> J&#39;approuve


Joli! Si tu te sens de refaire tous les smileys avec des lapins on est partants et on se fera un plaisir de t&#39;abonner 6 mois gratuitement pour te remercier

----------


## Daeke

Aucun problème, je m&#39;y met de suite  ::):  .

----------


## flibulin bulard

bien joué daeke!!
en plus un abonnement de 6 mois!
quand on peut meler l&#39;utile la l&#39;agreable pourquoi se priver?

au fait fait un smiley lapin zombie pour ce pauvre francou...

----------


## XWolverine

> Joli! Si tu te sens de refaire tous les smileys avec des lapins on est partants et on se fera un plaisir de t&#39;abonner 6 mois gratuitement pour te remercier


Tu vois bien que c&#39;était pas compliqué :-)

P&#39;tain, 6 mois d&#39;abonnement. Rhâââ, si j&#39;avais le temps !

@Daeke : Mets un poil d&#39;antialiasing sur le pourtour.

----------


## chimai

\o/ woot pour le smiley lapin!

----------


## Daeke

> @Daeke : Mets un poil d&#39;antialiasing sur le pourtour.


Je veux bien mais si je veux mettre du véritable antialiasing (avec transparence alpha), il faut que j&#39;utilise du png 24 bits et ce format n&#39;est pas géré correctement par IE.

Sinon, je peux simplement ajouter des couleurs simulant de la transparence mais dans ce cas, l&#39;antialiasing risque de rendre moche si le fond change de couleur.

Je pense que le meilleur rendu que je peux donner c&#39;est ça :
 (edit : petite modification + compatibilité IE)
L&#39;ancien pour comparer :

----------


## --Lourd--

Tip top au poil !

----------


## XWolverine

> Je pense que le meilleur rendu que je peux donner c&#39;est ça :
>  (edit : petite modification + compatibilité IE)
> L&#39;ancien pour comparer :


Postes sur du bleu pour voir :-)

Scoop : Les smileys actuels sont antialiasés en "dur" sur fond bleu. Ca rend bien sur le blanc quand même. Y&#39;a qu&#39;a faire pareil :-)

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Joli! Si tu te sens de refaire tous les smileys avec des lapins on est partants et on se fera un plaisir de t&#39;abonner 6 mois gratuitement pour te remercier


L&#39;art et la manière de se défaire d&#39;un travail fastidieux !  :;): 

En tout cas c&#39;est sympa de votre part.


Note pour moi même : Ou ai-je mis ma tablette graphique ?  :P

----------


## Castor

Et éclaircir un poil le rose non ?
Ca fait un peu sombre sur mon écran de mon PC  ::):

----------


## Daeke

OK, donc je garde celui là :


Castor > Si tu veux, mais là c&#39;est la couleur de Couly que j&#39;ai utilisé.
En version plus clair :

----------


## --Lourd--

> Et éclaircir un poil le rose non ?
> Ca fait un peu sombre sur mon écran de mon PC



T&#39;a un écran de chiotte, c&#39;tout  -_-

----------


## b0b0

un océan ?

----------


## ducon

Nan nan. Tu fais exprès ? :mrgreen:

----------


## b0b0

> Nan nan. Tu fais exprès ? :mrgreen:


Tu veux dire un vagi* ?  ::lol::

----------


## ducon

Pour les plus de 18 ans : Rhôôô ?

----------


## b0b0

> Rhôôô ?


Omg même pas fait exprès

----------


## ducon

C’est ce qu’ils disent tous.

----------


## flibulin bulard

le plus tordu c&#39;est quand même celui qui à lancé le truc...

----------


## b0b0

> le plus tordu c&#39;est quand même celui qui à lancé le truc...


  ::(:  entièrement d&#39;accord

----------


## flibulin bulard

> entièrement d&#39;accord


dans le genre tu est pas mal non plus!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ducon

Bah non, j’ai un pseudo débile, mais au moins il est franc, pas dans une langue que personne ne connaît.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## b0b0

> Bah non, j’ai un pseudo débile, mais au moins il est franc, pas dans une langue que personne ne connaît. h34r:


bin si, toi  tu la connais

----------


## ducon

Toi aussi. :mrgreen:

----------


## flibulin bulard

::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> Toi aussi. :mrgreen:


non  :<_<:

----------


## flibulin bulard

les gars, vous me faites peur  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> les gars, vous me faites peur


même moi   ::ninja::

----------


## flibulin bulard

> même moi


surtout toi!

----------


## b0b0

> surtout toi!


 :mrgreen:

----------


## Daeke

> C’est ce qu’ils disent tous.


C&#39;est du latin  ::ninja::  ?

Edit : Il est marrant ton lien Ducon, on y apprends que "Chin ! Chin !" ça signifie "pénis" en japonais.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> C&#39;est des latrines  ?

----------


## ducon

> Edit : Il est marrant ton lien Ducon, on y apprends que "Chin ! Chin !" ça signifie "pénis" en japonais.


Ouais, les Français sont vicieux, hein ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

non, laflelou est un pervers...

----------


## Nono

Du coup l&#39;affiche avec les jumelles asiatiques prend une toute autre signifaction. Enorme. J&#39;espère qu&#39;il va tenter de refourguer sa came au Japon avec les même afffiches.   :;):

----------


## Pilosite

ohhhhh du flood, comme c&#39;est origiiinaaaaaal!

c&#39;est sympa du coup on capte plus rien au topic, nickel.

----------


## b0b0

> ohhhhh du flood, comme c&#39;est origiiinaaaaaal!
> 
> c&#39;est sympa du coup on capte plus rien au topic, nickel.


  :B):

----------


## Concrete Donkey

La Flood Team en action ca fait peur à voir.

----------


## b0b0

> La Flood Team en action ca fait peur à voir.


Oui mais on galère pas avec les filles, nous !

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Oui mais on galère pas avec les filles, nous !



En meme temps vous n&#39;en avez surement jamais vu en vrai...

----------


## b0b0

> En meme temps vous n&#39;en avez surement jamais vu en vrai...


ouais c&#39;est ça

----------


## Flaggados

j&#39;avoue que en ce moment, des filles j&#39;en vois pas beaucoup, dans mon école d&#39;ingé en info, sur ma promo de 120 pers il y a 7 filles...  ::sad::

----------


## b0b0

et mon smiley :b0b0:

----------


## william

On ne peut pas laisser un topic ouvert sans que ca floode....
Bon ben on va le fermer alors. De toutes façons je crois que tout a été dit sur les nouveaux smileys.

----------

